# Doves per box?



## easbell (Aug 16, 2008)

I have heard that the National average is something like 3 doves per box of shells. What do you think your average is?


----------



## hevishot (Aug 16, 2008)

hahahahha.....some days are better than others. If the birds are flying well and I can pick my shots I should shoot ten per box or so...but not always...lol.


----------



## turky93 (Aug 16, 2008)

for me its not how many doves per box...its how many boxes per dove  
in all seriousness,probably 5 or 6 per box.


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 16, 2008)

i don't keep count....i just love being out there, and if I shoot 12 boxes of shells, i've have a good day...If i take home more than 5 or 6 birds, i've had a GREAT day....lol.
doesn't matter to me, as long as i'm out there.
eric


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 16, 2008)

doves per case here...lol


----------



## little rascal (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ahhhhh*

the beauty of the dove hunt. You spent a lot on lead right, you sit in 100 degree heat from noon til sunset, now spend some lead. Even if you can't hit'em , you can turn'em and try to keep'em flyin, til somebody does. It's the one day nobody get's too scolded for skybustin, light their rear end up and keep'em movin!!!!
Hey, seriously, hunt that pond for Geese and maybe some Woodies early, and then hit that field around 4:00 on and wait they will probably be there, and you might need some help!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 16, 2008)

Best I ever shot was a limit with 11 20 gauge shells.  (one Scotch double). 

I would say I usually limit with a box or so.(if I am picking my shots).

On a Whitewing dove hunt in Mexico way back when, I shot over 65% on Doves. (they kept track)..........


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 16, 2008)

I have killed the limit with a box a few times.  Mostly 6 to 9 out of a box.  I got a new gun at Christmas last year and it's taking a little time to get used to it.  I have a close friend the shot 16 times last year and left the field.  It was awsesome to watch that.   He is as good as I have ever seen on a field.

I get so giddy when I hunt that my anxiety level gets up sky high.  I absolutely love to dove hunt.  I have spent alot of time in the last 2 years on a dove field.  I have had some really great days, and a lot of better than average days.  It just don't get any better to me.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 16, 2008)

The first box is about 2 or 3..then after the first box it is about 5. It takes a little to get warmed up.


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 16, 2008)

back when i hunted them...i would just count feathers.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 17, 2008)

It varies for me. Sometimes, I get a limit with a box (or maybe a few over). Other times, I'll shoot 2-3 boxes. 

Adam


----------



## emtguy (Aug 17, 2008)

16-20 a box and patience is the key! let the bird get close  and be STILL until he does, dont start framin away when he's 40 yrds out. If he is 40 yrds out and not headed your way then let him go OR adjust your blind to get within 20-25 yrds of theor flight pattern


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2008)

As a young man, I regularly killed my limit with a box of shells, unless I was purposefully taking difficult shots in order to work on some deficiency in my swing.  As an over the hill dude whose eyesight isn't the greatest, at the last dove shot, I shot 2 1/2 boxes to get my limit.  I have shot more and I've shot less in the last 5 years, with the trend being toward more. 

The guy I hunt with, who is my same age, keeps me humble.  He normally shots in the 80-85% range.   I tease him and tell him it his young wife that keeps him young.


----------



## shotgun (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd say 6-8 per box the last good shoot I was on. Haven't been on a good one in two years.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 17, 2008)

When I did Dove hunt I probably averaged 6 to 8 birds per box of shells ! Sometimes I did a bit better if I was patient enough to pick good shots!


----------



## cattle1826 (Aug 17, 2008)

If I cant Limit out in 2 boxes I go home.But its never my bad aim its always the sun or the gun.Or my left shoes was to tight or the guy next to me kept moving or it was to windy................


----------



## Dupree (Aug 17, 2008)

10-12 per box. Usually only carry one box on the field with me, but have an extra box in the truck.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2008)

2 if im lucky


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 18, 2008)

My average is probably about 3-4 per box.  Best I ever did was 8 on the second opener last year.  I probably shot 35-40 shells, but I never hit a bird after the 8th bird fell on the 18th or 19th shot.  I came dang close to a 2-box limit several years back, but I think it took 52 shells (been too long ago).


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2008)

probably about 7 or 8 on a typical shoot.  

however, on my best day I killed about 13 to a box.  that was one of those days where they were really flying hard and I could pick my shots.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 18, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> probably about 7 or 8 on a typical shoot.
> 
> however, on my best day I killed about 13 to a box.  that was one of those days where they were really flying hard and I could pick my shots.



"about 13"


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 19, 2008)

come on yall...try to tell the truth atleast once on here...LOL...
for me...it takes about 20 boxes! and I might take home 5 or 6 birds..LOL. I go home with a sore shoulder and a big smile.
but HEY, atleast I'M honest about it!


----------



## head buster (Aug 20, 2008)

i'll be honest and say that I take a case of shells with me. I'll take 3-4 boxes to the field and shoot about 50 shells and have my limit that was until last year. Didn't even kill a bird!! Hopefully these year will be different!


----------



## RUEUST (Aug 20, 2008)

8 to 10  for me   I shoot the same gun with the same shells every year. CHANGE IS BAD


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 20, 2008)

skoaleric said:


> come on yall...try to tell the truth atleast once on here...LOL...
> for me...it takes about 20 boxes! and I might take home 5 or 6 birds..LOL. I go home with a sore shoulder and a big smile.
> but HEY, atleast I'M honest about it!



must not be holding your mouth right...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 20, 2008)

If there are alot of birds, I can be picky and I will have a better average. If there aren't many birds, I will take shot that I know I'll miss but I take them anyway. Those are the day that I will go through 3 boxes to get a limit. 

Always let everyone see your birds, but never let anyone see your empty hulls. 

Adam


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, I don't feel so bad now.  The one and only time (last year) I went to a shoot, I downed 6 and only used less than 20 shells.

I was trying to be careful picking the shots since I was invited and it was my first time.  Three other guys and they knew the pattern as most of the birds passed close to all of us and usually headed towards the trees in the corner where I was.

And I am not a great shot by any means, judging by the skeet range.


----------



## deerman1 (Aug 26, 2008)

3 boxes per dove somedays.


----------



## short stop (Aug 26, 2008)

I usually  can get my limit  with less   than  1 box  of 20 ga  shells  .  Pump / auto /   double  ---  really doesnt matter to me .  Kinda natural  to me  wingshooting 
  just   pick my shots  wisely   and dont go blowing holes  in the air   for no reason .   Figure out   whats  in range  and increase you odds  before you even pull the trigger .


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Aug 26, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> probably about 7 or 8 on a typical shoot.
> 
> however, on my best day I killed about 13 to a box.  that was one of those days where they were really flying hard and I could pick my shots.



I still dont think anybody caught onto that


I think I'd be disappointed if I only shot one box!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have picked up 20 up out of one box.

12 one day and 8 the next.  Light line to the left, chinaberry tree to the right.

When I Use to shoot alot, pretty much avg about 13 to 14 per 25 shots if I use double gun.  Probably about 8 to 10 with an auto. More patience with the double.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 26, 2008)

If i have shot recently, i can get close to 12. but otherwise very few in the 1st box.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 26, 2008)

My adv. last year was 21 per box of shells.

               BOB


----------

